# Looking for a pink betta



## rlawlis (May 1, 2013)

So I have totally been bitten with the betta bug  And while I loooove the turquoise and the milk white HM bettas. I would really really LOVE to find a bright pink betta, I like HM and DT but the plakats are growing on me. I found several photos on the internet of pink colors I would like. I realize most of them are photo shopped and have had enhancements. But I would still like to find one, they have to be out there. What are the chances of me actually finding one?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Your post reminded me of a BEAUTIFUL pink betta I saw at an aquarium a while ago.He was a pink halfmoon & so gorgeous.He was the first fully pink betta I've seen,I want one one day also as pink is my fave colour.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

If you call the VT pink I think you would easily find one that looks like him. I have one like that (I called him purple and red, but I can see purple and pink), and I've seen many others that look like that as well.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I've seen a lot of hot pink VT's at Petco recently. Some are marbled, with purple, blue and red but really, really pretty colors. 

I'd love to have a Pink, Peach or Lavendar Giant PK betta, one day i shall get lucky and find one.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

What about this guy on Aquabid? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368999509


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Or...Oh, my goodness. Look at this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368948603










My gosh, he looks like a Valentine's card!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369237207

This is my dream fish. Seriously. Absolute will fulfill my every last dream of what I would want for a fish. Perfect. 

But it's Aquabid and i am disabled with no job.. so I'll save the picture 


HE EVEN HAS A HAPPY FACE!!


----------



## rlawlis (May 1, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> What about this guy on Aquabid? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368999509


I saw him!! In debating wether I want to get him or wait a little while longer and see what else comes along.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You might have to settle for a pink/purple Multi, but those are still beautiful! Good luck!


----------

